# Excell useful tips



## eyadamk (10 مارس 2006)

لا يخفى على احدنا اهمية الاكسل سواء للدارسين أو العاملين ... مرفقا ستجدون سلايدات عن بعض قدرات البرنامج ... يعني اول اكمن سلايد معروفات للمعظم لكن البقية جيدات .... املا الفائدة للجميع ....


----------



## omaroma1 (14 مارس 2006)

*شكرا*

رائع 
شكراً


----------



## amuhanna (15 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
اخوك ابو عبد الله


----------



## aalgezewi (24 يونيو 2006)

what is the hell is that it is nice more than nice thank you my dear


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (26 يونيو 2006)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الإفاده


----------



## aayd (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## aljarah (2 أغسطس 2006)

رائع

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المطوري (5 أغسطس 2006)

:33: السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله


----------



## haadi (5 أغسطس 2006)

رائع

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## cansso2010 (7 أغسطس 2006)

ya basha 
shokran


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
مع التقدير


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## heguehm (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدر الملاح (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك 
مشششششششكور


----------



## قوة الابداع (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء:14:


----------



## قلب الأحبة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا وأكثر من شكرا*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير على الملف العظيم 
رغم صغر الحجم 
إلا أنه عظيم الفائدة 
جعل الله هذا العمل خالصا لوجه 
وجزاك عنا وعن كل المستفيدين خير الجزاء 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mamadali (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kamal Nashar (30 أبريل 2009)

Many Many thanks to you


----------



## أيمن محمد فؤاد (20 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على الافادة الجميلة


----------



## LIALY (22 يونيو 2009)

ششششششششششششششكررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (22 يونيو 2009)

OOOOOH
thank you
10000000000000000


----------



## hs_chimie (22 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك

*


----------



## safa aldin (23 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع:63::1::77::75:


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (8 أغسطس 2011)

thank you


----------

